# Rechner fährt einfach runter ...



## $$HardwareKing$$ (2. März 2010)

*Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Hey Leute, 
mir is des problem jetzt scho 2 mal aufgefallen, ich bin ganz normal ca. 2 bis 3 stunden am pc, wenn ich arbeite oder ect. dann plötzlich fährt der PC einfach runter, ohne irgendeinen Bluescreen, dann fährt er wieder hoch, und tut so als wäre nichts, keine Fehlermeldung, gar nix ...
Woran könnte das liegen ? Ich hab ein Asus M2N Sli Deluxe Mainboard (BIOS Version 1701) nen Phenom X4 9950 @ 2.91 Ghz (14 x 208) (die temps sinda lle im grünen bereich, 1 h prime = max. 55 °), Team Elite Arbeitsspeicher DDR2 800, ne HD4870 1G von Gainward, 3 Festplatten 250 G + 500 G + 1,5 T, Netztteil 550 Watt, Betriebssystem hab ich Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit, is ne Version von nem Kumpel, die ich ohne Key laufen lasse, kann ja kostenlos und legal 120 Tage lang testen ... 
Hoff ihr könnt mir weiter helfen !

Gruß Andy


----------



## kress (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Fährt er runter oder hats du nen schwarzen Bildschirm und er fährt einfach wieder hoch?
Wenn es so ist, wie ich dich gefragt hab, ist wohl der Prozessor nicht stabil, vielleicht mal Cool n quiet ausschalten, falls es noch an ist.


----------



## worldoflol (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

könnte es sein das sich der CPU überhitzt , war jedenfalls so bei meinem ehemaligen Notebook, hat sich einfach nach einer Zeit ausgeschaltet und hat neu gestartet und lag daran das sich der Rechner überhitzt hatte, neue Kühlplatte ging einwandfrei ohne Probleme


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Mh, mei CPU is aber wirklich maximal auf 55 Grad, und des net des maximum, außerdem hab ich alles mit Prime95 auf die stabilität geprüft und da wird der viel wärmer.
Der Fährt einfach runter, vorhin hat es mich von mein Internet getrennt und dann 5 sec. später, SCHWARZ und runter, ca. nach 4 stunden wars.
Kann des a virus oder so sein ?


----------



## mephimephi (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

gab mal son Virus, da half ausführen und shutdown -a aber der Sasser oder wie der damals hieß hat das glaub ich nach anderen Mustern gemacht, fährt er denn einfach runter, also wie wenn du auf Herunterfahren klickst, oder geht er einfach aus?

Gibt er dir eine Meldung bevor er runter fährt, dann einfach mal das shutdown -a testen, ansonsten würd ich mal denken das irgendwas zu warm wird, vielleicht die Grafikkarte, oder das Netzteil ist irgendwann überfordert, ist halt immer die Suche nach der Nadel


----------



## Professor Frink (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

könnte es sein, dass dir dein Kumpel win7 RC gegeben hat ?
Der lief nämlich am 1.3 aus und fährt sich jetzt alle 2 Stunden runter


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (3. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Also des mit der Hitze kann des scho mal ne sein, weil ich achte voll auf meine Temps, alle im Grünen Bereich.
Mh, des weiß ich net mit dem WIndows, kann man des irgendwo nachschaun ob des die RC version is ???


----------



## Addi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

ja das kannst du nach schauen ...
Systemsteuerung > System & Sicherheit > System dann scroll mal runter 
ganz unten steht dann da was von der windows aktivierung 
mfg rako81sna


----------



## Addi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Achja könntest du auch so wissen ... wenn das erst ab dem 1.3  mit dem herunter fahren 
hast du zu 99,9999993464563 % eine RC version  

mfg rako81sna


----------



## $$HardwareKing$$ (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Verdammt du hast recht  
Gibts da irgendeine möglichkeit die ganz normal laufen zu lassen ? 
Oder sollte ich mir dann doch mal selber eine kaufen oder Vista wieder installen ???


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Die RC kannst du nicht upgraden. Du musst dir eine Windows Version kaufen und neu installieren.


----------



## Professor Frink (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

jep und zwar net die Upgradeversion sondern die richtige Win7 VErsion für 120 € -_-
traurig aber wahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Nein, die Systembuilder für 80€ reicht auch.


----------



## Addi (7. März 2010)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

ja die gibts es aber ob das auch legal ist , ist was anderes 
wwenn dir aber windows 7 gefällt würd ich es mir holen 
( hab selber ne nicht so ganz legale version


----------



## xSilverStonex (1. März 2011)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Ich habe auch nen ähnliches Problem: mein Pc fährt immer runter und ist dann aus, wenn ich die maus oder so dann bewege startet er sofort wieder, wie aus einem standby, allerdings wird dann eine fehlermeldung angezeigt. WOran kann das liegen? CPU ist 1055t mainboard ist ein asus m87td evo, overclocked auf 3,6ghz temp. probleme hab ich aber nicht selbst nach 5 stunden prime blend test bleibt der cpu unter 50C.

edit: wenn ich einen film laufen lasse, fährt der pc nicht herunter bzw. geht in den standby...


----------



## simpel1970 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung?

In den Energieoptionen hast du Energiesparen ausgeschaltet?


----------



## xSilverStonex (1. März 2011)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

also energiesparen ist an ich stells mal aus und probiers heute nacht aus ob es besser ist, fehlermeldung genau kann ich leider nicht sagen meistens ist es eine .tmp meldung oder so und einmal war es was mit nen minidump aber kA was es genau ist ich stells morgen hier rein. danke schonmal


----------



## simpel1970 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Ok. Dann schau ma mal, ob die Fehlermeldung näheres bringt. Bis dann.


----------



## s.Oliver (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rechner fährt einfach runter ...*

Hallo... 

Hatte auch gerade das Problem das er einfach runtergefahren ist... Aber bei System kann ich nix von RC sehen, müsste doch dann dort stehen oder?

lg Olli


----------

